# CC server delays?



## ColinJ (20 Sep 2012)

Hi Shaun.

Is the CC server having a few problems? I have been experiencing a few slow-loading pages over the past couple of days. Sometimes, pages got stuck loading for so long that I gave up and reloaded them.

I haven't noticed the problem on other sites so I think my Internet connection is okay.


----------



## Scoosh (20 Sep 2012)

Maybe you've been tiring it out ! 

Hope your recovery is going along apace too


----------



## ianrauk (20 Sep 2012)

I have had no problem on my home or work networks.


----------



## jonny jeez (20 Sep 2012)

I've had a few too but put it down to my connection at work (which is new, cheap and ever so slightly intermittent)


----------



## Nearly there (20 Sep 2012)

Mines been hit n miss today too


----------



## Shaun (20 Sep 2012)

I haven't been on it much today so haven't noticed but I am aware it can struggle sometimes and I am working in the background to optimise it.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (20 Sep 2012)

Shaun said:


> I haven't been on it much today so haven't noticed but I am aware it can struggle sometimes and I am working in the background to optimise it.


 
I caught shaun "optimising" earlier


----------



## ColinJ (20 Sep 2012)

Scoosh said:


> Maybe you've been tiring it out !
> 
> Hope your recovery is going along apace too


I must admit, I've gone from not being on CycleChat at all for nearly 2 weeks to spending even more time here than I used to.

I _am_ recovering from my illness, thanks, but "apace" isn't the description I'd use - more like "at a snail's pace", but it beats _not_ recovering!


----------



## ColinJ (5 Oct 2012)

I _think_ that I am still getting random CycleChat delays ...?

I suspect that my TalkTalk connection is also now playing up. I have a business account so contention is supposed to be less of a problem than it is for the plebs (© 2012 Andrew Mitchell) but the speed seems to drop suddenly from 16-17 Mb/s to 2-3, and then jump back up again. I must try it on my Ethernet-connected desktop PC upstairs to rule out interference on the Wifi.


----------



## potsy (5 Oct 2012)

Getting a lot of 'lag' here too Colin, seems to be intermittent though.


----------



## coffeejo (5 Oct 2012)

All fine here...


----------



## ttcycle (5 Oct 2012)

Delays here too.


----------



## Archie_tect (5 Oct 2012)

Odd page loading... seems to get so far and then give up...


----------



## 400bhp (5 Oct 2012)

@colinj
@potsy

The same here. Have a look in the bit on your browser that shows the page it's trying to connect to.

When it's running slow it always comes up with this "locksandrandomwebservices" or something like that.

Bloody annoying.


----------



## potsy (5 Oct 2012)

400bhp said:


> @colinj
> @potsy
> 
> The same here. Have a look in the bit on your browser that shows the page it's trying to connect to.
> ...


Isn't that the MCL ticker thingy?


----------



## 400bhp (5 Oct 2012)

Dunno - but I get the impression that a lot of sites are using data collection that is slowing the internet down.

Case of faster speeds = more data retention = same place we were before.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Oct 2012)

potsy said:


> Isn't that the MCL ticker thingy?


Ah - that might explain it - lots of you are using them now so sometimes one CycleChat page might be trying to load 6 or 7 of them!

I suppose a test would be to force refreshes of pages with lots of tickers, vs. pages with none and see what difference that makes. 

The threads with lots of embedded YouTube players also seem to be a bit slow to load.



400bhp said:


> Dunno - but I get the impression that a lot of sites are using data collection that is slowing the internet down.
> 
> Case of faster speeds = more data retention = same place we were before.


It always frustrates me that it takes as long to start a PC now as it did 20 years ago ... The extra speed is used to do more and more clever things, so they never start any quicker. The laptop I am using today has a fairly snappy dual core processor but it takes nearly 2 minutes for it to boot Win XP Pro and be ready to use my web browser.

It's what I love about my Galaxy Tab ... I leave it 'sleeping' with Wifi and Bluetooth off and it can last weeks on one charge, but I can wake it up and re-eanable Wifi in about 3 or 4 seconds and be ready to go. I get about 8-10 hours use from it before it needs charging again.


----------



## Shaun (6 Oct 2012)

Remotely linked signatures, images and videos can impact on the CC page load if the sending server isn't responding or is responding slowly (your browser may wait for the third party connection to complete before rendering the page). You can try pressing ESC to stop the page loading process and the browser will render what it has compiled so far, but if it is not a complete page (in terms of code) it will not render.

That being said the CC server itself can get a bit overwhelmed at times, leading to I/O issues on the server which will manifest in lag/delays (which we're seeing more of as we get busier and busier). I'll take another look under the bonnet over the weekend and see if there's anything I can do to the 'box' to improve matters.


----------



## MrJamie (6 Oct 2012)

I'm getting slight packet loss tonight, it could be BT or their route to your host, but its not affecting anything else. It means the forum isnt loading on some clicks though and takes a refresh. CC has been previously fine for months  BT Infinity btw.


```
Tracing route to www.cyclechat.net [80.87.131.154]
over a maximum of 30 hops:
 
  1    <1 ms    1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.1.254
  2    2 ms    2 ms    2 ms  217.32.141.130
  3    8 ms    7 ms    7 ms  217.32.141.174
  4    6 ms    5 ms    6 ms  213.120.161.122
  5    7 ms    6 ms    7 ms  31.55.164.205
  6    6 ms    5 ms    5 ms  31.55.164.109
  7    8 ms    8 ms    8 ms  acc2-10GigE-0-0-0-4.bm.21cn-ipp.bt.net [109.159.
248.194]
  8    22 ms    11 ms    12 ms  core1-te0-13-0-17.ilford.ukcore.bt.net [109.159.
248.172]
  9    10 ms    10 ms    10 ms  peer1-xe4-2-0.redbus.ukcore.bt.net [109.159.255.
130]
10    12 ms    11 ms    12 ms  ge-2-1-0.mpr1.lhr2.uk.above.net [195.66.224.76]
 
11    10 ms    10 ms    10 ms  xe-7-2-0.mpr2.lhr3.uk.above.net [64.125.28.97]
12    10 ms    10 ms    *    213-152-252-220.available.above.net [213.152.252
.220]
13    16 ms    16 ms    17 ms  pod-154.dolphin-server.co.uk [80.87.131.154]
 
Trace complete.
```


----------



## MrJamie (7 Oct 2012)

```
Tracing route to www.cyclechat.net [80.87.131.154]
over a maximum of 30 hops:
  0  Jamie-PC [192.168.1.65]
  1  192.168.1.254
  2  217.32.141.130
  3  217.32.141.190
  4  217.41.216.218
  5  31.55.164.225
  6  31.55.164.109
  7  acc2-10GigE-0-3-0-7.bm.21cn-ipp.bt.net [109.159.248.246]
  8  109.159.248.140
  9  62.6.200.197
10  ge-2-1-0.mpr1.lhr2.uk.above.net [195.66.224.76]
11    *        *    xe-7-2-0.mpr2.lhr3.uk.above.net [64.125.28.97]
12  213-152-252-220.available.above.net [213.152.252.220]
13  pod-154.dolphin-server.co.uk [80.87.131.154]
 
Computing statistics for 325 seconds...
            Source to Here  This Node/Link
Hop  RTT    Lost/Sent = Pct  Lost/Sent = Pct  Address
  0                                          Jamie-PC [192.168.1.65]
                                0/ 100 =  0%  |
  1    0ms    0/ 100 =  0%    0/ 100 =  0%  192.168.1.254
                                0/ 100 =  0%  |
  2    2ms    0/ 100 =  0%    0/ 100 =  0%  217.32.141.130
                                0/ 100 =  0%  |
  3  11ms    0/ 100 =  0%    0/ 100 =  0%  217.32.141.190
                                0/ 100 =  0%  |
  4    5ms    0/ 100 =  0%    0/ 100 =  0%  217.41.216.218
                                0/ 100 =  0%  |
  5    5ms    0/ 100 =  0%    0/ 100 =  0%  31.55.164.225
                                0/ 100 =  0%  |
  6    5ms    0/ 100 =  0%    0/ 100 =  0%  31.55.164.109
                                0/ 100 =  0%  |
  7  ---    100/ 100 =100%  100/ 100 =100%  acc2-10GigE-0-3-0-7.bm.21cn-ipp.bt.net [109.159.248.246]
                                0/ 100 =  0%  |
  8  ---    100/ 100 =100%  100/ 100 =100%  109.159.248.140
                                0/ 100 =  0%  |
  9  ---    100/ 100 =100%  100/ 100 =100%  62.6.200.197
                                0/ 100 =  0%  |
10  12ms    0/ 100 =  0%    0/ 100 =  0%  ge-2-1-0.mpr1.lhr2.uk.above.net [195.66.224.76]
                              24/ 100 = 24%  |
11  15ms    24/ 100 = 24%    0/ 100 =  0%  xe-7-2-0.mpr2.lhr3.uk.above.net [64.125.28.97]
                              19/ 100 = 19%  |
12  14ms    43/ 100 = 43%    0/ 100 =  0%  213-152-252-220.available.above.net [213.152.252.220]
                                0/ 100 =  0%  |
13  16ms    43/ 100 = 43%    0/ 100 =  0%  pod-154.dolphin-server.co.uk [80.87.131.154]
 
Trace complete.
```
 
It's taken about 10 refreshes to load the page and post this reply. Consistently seems to be dropping out on the above.net hops.


----------

